# Help out a college kid with an interview?



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

More specifically my kid, Her Prof assigned her a paper on local law enforcements view on undocumented immigrants.
She can't interview me and the prof for whatever reason isn't interested hearing from anyone on Boston P.D wants her to interview somebody from Metro West. If your interested send me a PM. Thanks K12


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

The girl took charge and managed to schedule some time with a department chief to do an interview. "chest pump" atta girl!


----------

